# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  ****دامپزشکی ****____یک بار برای همیشه

## Mehdiamiri2017

سلام دوستان چند تا سوال دارم راجع به دامپزشکی 

۱ (با رتبه ۶۲۰۰ منطقه ۳ ..شانسی برای شبانه فردوسی وجود داره یا ن ؟

۲(  کدوم تخصصای پزشکی با دامپزشکی یکسانه ؟ 

۳( با این رتبه ۶۲۰۰ چه دانشگاهایی شانس قبولی وجود داره؟

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mehdiamiri2017


سلام دوستان چند تا سوال دارم راجع به دامپزشکی 

۱ (با رتبه ۶۲۰۰ منطقه ۳ ..شانسی برای شبانه فردوسی وجود داره یا ن ؟

۲(  کدوم تخصصای پزشکی با دامپزشکی یکسانه ؟ 

۳( با این رتبه ۶۲۰۰ چه دانشگاهایی شانس قبولی وجود داره؟


1 و 3 رو بهتره تو سایت قلمچی و گزینه 2 نگاه کنی بقیه هم بیان جواب بدن از این سایتا نگاه میکنن
سوال 2 رو هم نمیدونم : )*

----------


## ja1378

> سلام دوستان چند تا سوال دارم راجع به دامپزشکی 
> 
> ۱ (با رتبه ۶۲۰۰ منطقه ۳ ..شانسی برای شبانه فردوسی وجود داره یا ن ؟
> 
> ۲(  کدوم تخصصای پزشکی با دامپزشکی یکسانه ؟ 
> 
> ۳( با این رتبه ۶۲۰۰ چه دانشگاهایی شانس قبولی وجود داره؟


با 6200 واس روزانه مشهد قطعیه اصلا شبانه نمیخواد
دامپزشکی هر سال متقاضیش از سال پیش کمتر میشه به علت بازارکار نچندان جالبش
و الان قبولیش از پیراپزشکی ها هم راحتتره

----------


## mohammad96

> سلام دوستان چند تا سوال دارم راجع به دامپزشکی 
> 
> ۱ (با رتبه ۶۲۰۰ منطقه ۳ ..شانسی برای شبانه فردوسی وجود داره یا ن ؟
> 
> ۲(  کدوم تخصصای پزشکی با دامپزشکی یکسانه ؟ 
> 
> ۳( با این رتبه ۶۲۰۰ چه دانشگاهایی شانس قبولی وجود داره؟


امضای منو ببین...اصن این رشته رو فکر هم بهش نکن...خودتو داری تو یه منجلابی میندازی که نمیدونی توش چه خبره...اسمش دکتر هست...ولی اندازه پشیز ارزش نداره...شبانه مشهد صددرصد قبولی..شاید هم روزانه...اگه قبول شدی..فکر مرخصی باش که پزشکی قبول شی..یه مسئول اموزش هست..به نام اقای عرفانی مجد..ادم خوبیه..کارتو راه میندازه...فقط بگو بهش کمکم کن که پزشکی قبول شم..مرخصی بهم بدین..دیگه خودتون شرایط دامپزشکی رو میدونین...هیچ تخصص بالینی از پزشکی با دام یکی نی...چند تا رشته پی اچ دی وزارت بهداشت میتونی بری مث اپیدمیولوژی ....بیوشیمی بالینی...و /// که خودت نگاه کن تو دفترچه پی اچ دی وزارت بهداشت...سال پیش یه مصوبه دادن که اصن به شماها اگه پی اچ دی بگیرین...نظام پزشکی نمیدیم...امیدوارم که لغو شده باشه..وگرنه تنها راهی که واست میمونه..هیئت علمی وزارت بهداشت بشی..همین..موفق باشی

----------


## رویا77

سایت کانون نگاه کن همه اونجارو نگا میکنن میگن..فقط یه چیزی مثلا زده بارتبه 650دندون کرج قبول شده از خود کرج این اخرین قبولی نبوده یعنی کانون سقف کفش معلوم نیست...شاید اخرین قبولی 750بوده...اما ازمونای کانون شرکت نکرده...مثلا دقت کنی از40تا دندون بهشتی 28تاش توسایت هست خب بقیه نیستن

----------


## Ollare

> امضای منو ببین...اصن این رشته رو فکر هم بهش نکن...خودتو داری تو یه منجلابی میندازی که نمیدونی توش چه خبره...اسمش دکتر هست...ولی اندازه پشیز ارزش نداره...شبانه مشهد صددرصد قبولی..شاید هم روزانه...اگه قبول شدی..فکر مرخصی باش که پزشکی قبول شی..یه مسئول اموزش هست..به نام اقای عرفانی مجد..ادم خوبیه..کارتو راه میندازه...فقط بگو بهش کمکم کن که پزشکی قبول شم..مرخصی بهم بدین..دیگه خودتون شرایط دامپزشکی رو میدونین...هیچ تخصص بالینی از پزشکی با دام یکی نی...چند تا رشته پی اچ دی وزارت بهداشت میتونی بری مث اپیدمیولوژی ....بیوشیمی بالینی...و /// که خودت نگاه کن تو دفترچه پی اچ دی وزارت بهداشت...سال پیش یه مصوبه دادن که اصن به شماها اگه پی اچ دی بگیرین...نظام پزشکی نمیدیم...امیدوارم که لغو شده باشه..وگرنه تنها راهی که واست میمونه..هیئت علمی وزارت بهداشت بشی..همین..موفق باشی


سلام دوست خوب
چیزهایی که گفتی فقط سطحی نگری هایی هستن که منبعشون بی اطلاعی مطلقه.
البته تنهاتونیستی و متاسفانه جامعه ی ما وحتی اغلب دانشجوهای این رشته،این تفکرات رودارن.
من شبانه فردوسی بودم ورودی بهمن95.البته روزانشوهم میاوردم امابرای کنکورمجددعمداشبانه زدم.
40روزرفتم کلن دانشگاه وبعدش انصراف دادم.امسال رتبه ای اوردم که شکرخدا سه رشته اصلی قبولم .اماشایداگه برگردم عقب همون دامپزشکی رومیرفتم ادامه میدادم.
اسم دامپزشک که میاد فورا توی ذهنها یک نفرمجسم میشه که امپول دستشه و دنبال گوسفندامیدوه که امپولشونوبزنه. یایک نفرکه دستش تاارنج توی اندرون گاو واسبه!درحالیکه90درصداین کاراروتکنسین های بدبخت انجام میدن!
یک رشته ی خیلی شیکیه دامپزشکی.بله یک سری کثیفی هایی داره ومن تاییدمیکنم اما بایدتوجه کرداین چیزهاتوی پزشکی هم هستن.اینکه دستتوبکنی توی سوراخ یک نفرو توده ی مدفوعشودربیاری هست.تازه پزشکی بدتره. توی دامپزشکی فوقش که خراب کنی یک دام روکشتی.اما توی پزشکی یک ذره کوتاهی کنی به فنارفتی.


@ 				 				*Mehdiamiri2017* 

ازلحاظ درامدی اگرزرنگ باشی ازهرپزشکی میتونه درامدت بیشترباشه.توی همون مشهدمن دیدم کسی روکه برای 25دقیقه عمل کردن دم یک روباه 7میلیون پول گرفت.
امتیازکلینیک وداروخونه و... روحتمن سرچ کرده این دوستمون. 

بعنوان مثال امسال استان قدس چندنفر دامپزشک استخدام کرد برای گاوداریاش باحقوق ومزایای عالی وساعات کارکم.
برای خارج رفتن هم خیلی بهتر ازپزشکی میتونی بری خارج.چراکه اونابه منزلت یک دامپزشک آگاهن ومیدونن که اگه دامپزشکیشون بلنگه،سلامت جامعه انسانی تهدیدمیشه.
منتهی دوسه تاشرط داره برای موفق شدنش:
1زبانت رو خیلی خیلی قوی کنی.ترجمه ی رفرنس هاتوی ایران خیلی ضعیفه بخصوص دامپزشکی وکسی موفقه که بازبان قویش رفرنس بخونه .
2دانشگاه خوبی باشی.دانشگاهای منطقه یک خیلی سطح بالایی دارن دامپزشکیشون .
3.اکتیوباشی و پرتلاش.بخصوص که دانشگاهای منطقه یک خیلی خیلی سخت گیرن

موفق باشید

----------


## mohammad96

> سلام دوست خوب
> چیزهایی که گفتی فقط سطحی نگری هایی هستن که منبعشون بی اطلاعی مطلقه.
> البته تنهاتونیستی و متاسفانه جامعه ی ما وحتی اغلب دانشجوهای این رشته،این تفکرات رودارن.
> من شبانه فردوسی بودم ورودی بهمن95.البته روزانشوهم میاوردم امابرای کنکورمجددعمداشبانه زدم.
> 40روزرفتم کلن دانشگاه وبعدش انصراف دادم.امسال رتبه ای اوردم که شکرخدا سه رشته اصلی قبولم .اماشایداگه برگردم عقب همون دامپزشکی رومیرفتم ادامه میدادم.
> اسم دامپزشک که میاد فورا توی ذهنها یک نفرمجسم میشه که امپول دستشه و دنبال گوسفندامیدوه که امپولشونوبزنه. یایک نفرکه دستش تاارنج توی اندرون گاو واسبه!درحالیکه90درصداین کاراروتکنسین های بدبخت انجام میدن!
> یک رشته ی خیلی شیکیه دامپزشکی.بله یک سری کثیفی هایی داره ومن تاییدمیکنم اما بایدتوجه کرداین چیزهاتوی پزشکی هم هستن.اینکه دستتوبکنی توی سوراخ یک نفرو توده ی مدفوعشودربیاری هست.تازه پزشکی بدتره. توی دامپزشکی فوقش که خراب کنی یک دام روکشتی.اما توی پزشکی یک ذره کوتاهی کنی به فنارفتی.
> 
> 
> ...


این حرف یکی از اشناهای بندس//33 سالشه...دامپزشکیشو 7 سال پیش از باهنر کرمان گرفت...الان امریکاس...واسه گرفتن پزشکی..الان پره مد هست...امسال امکت داره...که توی فروم اپلای ابرود نوشته تجربیاتشو...


به زبان خیلی ساده میگم: دنبال این رشته نرید. امریکایی ها میگن we are veterinary یعنی دامپزشکی فقط ما هستیم. بقیه کشورهای دنیا که رقمی نیستند. حالا اگه به آیندتون علاقمندین، کمی وقت بزارید و این مقاله رو از نیویورک تایمز تا آخر بخونید تا ببینید سر عاشقان حیوانات و دامپزشکی توی امریکا جه بلایی داره میاد. دوست عزیز، شما خیلی جوونید، عمرتونو سیو کنید و اگه نمیخواهید این عشقتون تبدیل به نفرت بشه دنبال این رشته نرید. کنکورتونو خوب بدین و توی همون ایران دندانپزشکی یا پزشکی بخونید. اگه توان مالیشو دارید بیایید امریکا که خوب خیلی بهتره همین الان بیایید اینجا بخونید. اگه کنکورتون خدای نکرده خراب شد، و اگه هم توان مالیتون در حد دانشگاههای بین الملل ایران که فکر کنم اگه اشتباه نکنم توی کیش هست 120 میلیون خرج کنید برید دندانپزشکی/پزشکی بخونید. اما به زبان ساده سراغ دامپزشکی نرید. اگه به حیوونا علاقه دارید، یه پت واسه خودتون بخرید و یه سری کتابهای مراقبت و درمان اولیه رو بخونید و با همون دنیای زیبا حال کنید. اما انتخاب دامپزشکی به عنوان یه شغلی که قراره باهاش پول در بیارید و خرج خونواده رو بدین کاملا اشتباست. تاکید میکنم که اون لینکی که از نیویورک تایمز براتون گذاشتم را تا آخر حوصله کنید و بخونید.


آرش جان، آخه فدات بشم برادر گلم چرا پستها رو با دقت نمیخونید. توی پستی که برای دوستمون طاها گذاشتم با خوندن اون مقاله از نیویورک تایمز باید دستتون میومد که این رشته ارزش اینکه آدم عمرشو براش بذاره نداره. 
بذارید همه چیز رو خیلی خیلی خیلی خوب در نظر بگیریم: مقاله دادین، پذیرش با فاندم گرفتین و اومدین اینجا. حالا دو تا راه دارید:1- بعد 5 سال پی اچ دی بگیرید (که عرض کردم کار گیر آوردن در رشته های انیمال ریلیتد بسیار سخت و حقوقها پایین هست). 2- دوماد بشید و اقامت اینجا رو بگیرید و مسیر ECFVG رو در پیش بگیرید (بدون اقامت هیچ کاری نمیتونید بکنید). خب 40 هزار تا واسه دوره و 10 هزار تا واسه امتحان که میشه 50 هزار تا نیاز دارین. پول مورد نیاز رو باید از بانکها وام بگیرید. مشکل اول: یه cosigner قوی نیاز دارید تا بانکها این وام رو بدند. اومدیمو این وامم گرفتید. و دورتونو رفتید و ECFVG رو پاس هم کردید. خب حالا میرسیم به اینجا که به عنوان دکتر دامپزشک که میخواد پزکتیس کنه میخواهید کار کنید. دو تا راه دارید: 1- به عنوان دکتر برای بیمارستانها کار کنید. که جان هر کی رو دوست دارید یک بار دیگه حوصله کنید این مقاله رو از نیویورک تایمز بخونید تا ببینید سر دکتر های دامپزشک جدید تازه فارغ التحصیل داره چه بلایی میاد. نه کاری نه حقوقی نه هیچی. حالا شما تازه میخواهید عمرتونو برنامه ریزی کنید برسید سر جایی که الان این وایتهای امریکایی که کشور مال خودشونو توش موندن، که چی بشه عزیز دلم. 2- وام کلان بانکی بگیرید و کلینیک یا بیمارستان دامپزشکی دایر کنید. این مورد یعنی با کله شیرجه زدن به ته جهنم. هر روز بیش از پیش دارم خبرهای جدید از نابودی تازه به دوران رسیده ها میشنوم. کیس از دست قدیمیها نمیشه دراورد. تعداد کیسها کم شده. (در امریکا دامپزشکی یعنی سگ و گربه. لارج انیمال نمیبینید تو بیمارستانهای سطح شهر. حتی امتحانات ECFVG و NAVLE هم 80 درصد سوالشون سگ و گربه هست). تعداد این کیسها هم کم شده. من اگه بخوام صحبت کنم باید یه کتاب صحبت کنم ولی متاسفانه اصلا وقتش نیست، بزارید به عنوان مثال یه موردی رو جدیدا از یکی از همین بیمارستان دارها (!) بگم که جالبه: گفته بیمارستانهای انسانی با بیمه کار میکنند. یعنی وقتی بیمار پول نداره بده اونها هر جور شده پولشونو از بیمه میگیرند و در یک کلام طرف حساب دارند. اما حالا ما: حیوانات از بیمه درمانی برخوردار نیستند. طرف کیس میاره و ما بعد درمان 800 دلار شارژش میکنیم و طرف میگه من همین 100 دلار رو بیشتر ندارم. ما نمیتونیم کاری بکنیم، نمیتونیم که بگیم سگتونو گروگان نگه میداریم برو خونه پول بیار، مجبوریم همون دست به نقد رو بگیریم. و بگیم براتون بقیه رو make installment میکنیم یا بقول خودمون قسط بندی میکنیم ماهی 50 دلار بده. بعدش طرف دو ماهو میده و دیگه خبری ازش نمیشه. تنها کاری که در این حالت میتونیم بکنیم اینه که ریپورت کنیم و کردیت طرف رو ****** بدیم. اما مگه اینجور افراد کردیت براشون مهمه. حالا تعداد اینجور کیسها هم کم نیستند و هی بالانس منفی ایجاد میکنند. 

دوست من شما خیلی جوونید. شاید ده سال جوونتر از بنده. من همش حسرت گذشته رو میخورم که چرا جسارتی که الان دارم رو ده سال پیش نداشتم و از وسط دامپزشکی quit نکردم تا زندگیمو نجات بدم. توی زندگی شخصیم میدونم دلیلش این بوده که میخواستم توی ورزش یه چیزی بشم، و در واقع بی موقع ترین زمان یعنی سالهای سوم دبیرستان و پیش دانشگاهی سفت و سخت چسبیدم به ورزش که تنها بازخوردش ضربه سنگین به کنکورم بود. با اینکه پزشکی ارتش و پزشکی آزاد قبول شدم ولی اولی رو به دلیل ارتش بودن و دومی رو به دلیل پول نداشتن نرفتم. در واقع روی دامپزشکی اول تا آخر حسابی نمیکردم، اصلا رشته ای نبود که کوچکترین علاقه ای بهش داشته باشم، همیشه make fun of vets کارم بود (میدونم هرچی رو مسخره کنی سرت میاد) که ورزشم به جایی نرسید. روزی که رفتم پیش استادم و بهش گفتم من از این رشته متنفرم و میخوام withdraw کنم اشک تو چشش جمع شد. گفتم توی این یه ترم برام خیلی زحمت کشیدین، قبل اومدنم هر نامه ای خواستم اعم از نامه برای سفارت که بهم راحتتر ویزا بدند و ... کوتاهی نکردید. اما من باید مهمترین تصمیم زندگیمو بدون هیچ گونه وقت تلف کردنی بگیرم. چون میدونم 5 سال گذاشتن عمر روی این رشته ها یعنی در مسیر زندگیم از چاله که افتادم توی چاه، حالا به یک حرکت آفتاب بالانس مهتاب شیرجه بزنم به قعر جهنم. اینقدر باهاش صحبت کردم و با دلیل و نمونه و مثال حی و حاضر و لینکهای موجود در اینترنت قانعش کردم که بهترین راه برام ویددرا کردن هست. براش توضیح دادم که به خاطر بازیگوشی نتونستم به رشته ای که علاقه داشتم توی کشورم برسم، اما اگه این رشته کوچکترین آینده ای داشت تغییر مسیر نمیدادم، ولی هر چی بیشتر توش میرم بیشتر ازش متفر میشم. خوندن درسهای بسیار سنگین و نداشتن هیچ احترام و پول. بعد اینکه جواب سراسری اومد و دیدم دامپزشکی رو آوردم و به خونوادم گفتم همینو میرم و نمیخواد نگران پزشکی آزاد باشید که پول ندارید، یکی از همسایه هامون که علوم آزمایشگاهی دامپزشکی خونده بود فهمیده بود من چه تصمیمی گرفتم و نخواستم به خونوادم زور کنم، اومد خونمون که بهم آفرین بگه و بالصطلاح بهم روحیه بده که دامپزشکی هم رشته خوبیه و نگران نباش. آقا شروع کرد به صحبت کردن که ببین بزار برات بگم این رشته یعنی چی، این رشته در یک کلام یعنی معنویت. ببین همسایه، نه پولی توش هست، نه بقیه بهت احترام درست و حسابی میزارند و خیلی وقتها مسخرتم میکنند اما تو اینها رو تحمل میکنی که یه حیوونو از درد نجات بدی، حالا وقتی توی چشای حیوون نگاه میکنی که چه جوری داره ازت تشکر میکنه، کل پولی که در نمیاری و احترامی که نداری و مسخره ای که میشی همگی رو فراموش میکنی، و این یعنی معنویت. این رشته فقط معنویت توشه. احسنت به انتخاب و شحاعتت. آقا ما رو دار همون لحظه اولین شوک بهمون وارد شد، و فهمیدیم چه چیزی خوردیم که این انتخابو کردیم. با خودم میگفت ای *** تو اون معنویت،‌معنویت به چه دردم میخوره. خلاصه دست همون همسایمون درد نکنه که در همون ثانیه اول آب پاکی رو رو دستمون ریخت و الکی انتظارسازی نکرد. الان که فکر میکنم میبینم دیگه چه جوری به این واضحی باید بهت میفهموندند که اشتباه تصمیم گرفتی و بازم جسارت نداشتی که از تصمیمت برگردی. اگه نمیتونی آزاد بری، لااقل بری سربازی و بیای دوباره کنکور بدی. این از اینکه 70 سال زندگیتو ****** بدی که خیلی بهتره. اما الان توی این سن و سال (البته من همیشه خودمو حتی بیست سالم در نظر نمیگیرم!) اومدم مسیر پزشکی در امریکا که چندین برابر سخت تر از مسیرش در ایران هست و اینجا برای بچه های تاپیک دیگه مفصل توضیح دادم رو انتخاب کردم. اومدم از صفر توی کالج اسم نوشتم که واحدهای پیشنیازو بردارم. اگه این رشته خوب بود که مخم تاب نداشت همچین حرکتی بزنم. شما همین مسیر رو هم در ایران و هم امریکا میتونید انتخاب کنید. فقط جسارت داشته باشید تا در آیده حسرت چیزی رو نخورید، شاید ما رو هم دعا کردید. اما من دیگه از این لحظه به بعد هیچ پیشنهادی در زمینه ادامه تحصیل و یا حتی خوندن دامپزشکی عمومی نمیکنم که بعد چند سال بهم لعنت بفرستین که ایشون زندگیمونو تباه کرد! دامپزشکی تنها خیری که برام داشت این بود که باهاش تونستم بیام اینجا. شما هم باهاش میتونید بیایید اینجا، دوماد بشید (البته اگه به دختر وایت امریکایی علاقه دارید باید دو سه ماهی رو مخش کار کنید که ما تو کشورمون شتر راید نمیکنیم و ساختن اعتماد کار سختیه، پس از همون بدو ورود و پیاده شدن از دم در هواپیما با برنامه ریزی شروع کنید  ) اقامت بگیرید و دیگه بعد اقامت راههای زیادی دارید که همش به عرضه خودتون بستگی داره.


بالایی ها راهنمایی نهایی بنده برای گرفتن تصمیم درست بوده. ولی چون سوال پرسیدین، در مورد جوابهاشون:

برداشتن پایان نامه با گروههای میکروب و گروههای تغدیه به نظر شخصیم بهترین حالت هست.

فاند بستگی داره. اگه فول فاند باشید عموما همه چی رو پوشش میده. شما به عنوان دانشجو دو دسته خرج دارین 1- tuition &fees شهریه و برخی فی ها مثلا مربوط به کتابخونه، استفاده از جیم و امکانات ورزشی، سهمیه پرینت ترمیک، بیمه درمانی و بقیه فی ها. 2- living expenses یا مخارج زندگی. که این موردم بستگی به ایالتتون که کم خرج یا هزینه بر باشه بستگی داره. ولی عموما بین 1200-1300 تا به بالا بهتون میدند. فول فاند در اغلب موارد همه چیو پوشش میده. مثلا اگه خونه رو شریکی بگیرین. مثلا تو تگزاس یه آپارتمان دو خوابه 700-800 دلاری که بگیرید. 350-400 تا سهم شما میشه (اگه به بهداشت حساسید نگران نباشید، خیلی از اتاق خوابها برا خودشون حموم دستشویی جداگونه دارند). 300 تا 350 تا هم خرج ماهانتون. 100 تا پول برق (اگه خیلی دست بالا بگیریم). یه ماشین lease کنید (یا میتونید بخرید) مثلا 200 دلار ماهانه و حدود 100 دلار برای بیمش ماهانه پرداخت میکنید (اینجا بیمه ماشین ماهانه پرداخت میکنید) 200 دلار پول بنزین. جمع بزنید میبینید که با همون 1300 فاند همه کار دانشجویی (!) میشه کرد.
اولا اینو از همین الان داشته باشین: شخصی به قضایا نگاه نکنید که فلانی چیکار کرد یا میکنه، به جای فرع قضیه روی اصل قضیه که گفتم دامپزشکی اینجا و هیچ جای کره زمین و کرات دیگه ارزش نداره تمرکز کنید. بنابراین دیگه سوال رو اینطوری که تو چیکار کردی؟ تو چیکار میکنی؟ مطرح نکنید. سوال که اینجوری توی تاپیک مطرح میشه دیگه مایل بودن مایل نبودن نداره، باید جواب بدی. دیگه هم سوال رو به اسم بنده ریفر ندین، سوالتونو کلی مطرح کنید تا دیگران بهتون جواب بدند، وقتی به اسم ریفر میدین اون فرد مجبوره جواب بده و بقیه که بهتر اطلاع دارند هم چون به اسم فرد دیگه ای ریفر داده شده جواب نمیدند. انی ویز: 1- بلههههههه، نه تنها بیخیال شدم بلکه اگه الان مفت و مجانی هم لایسنس دامپزشکی بهم بدن سمتش نمیرم چه برسه 50 هزار تا براش خرج کنم. این یه چیز شخصیه که با توجه به مشاهداتم در این مدت همچین تصمیمی گرفتم، یکی ممکنه مسیر گرجوات ستادی رو بره و خیلی هم خودشو خوشبخت بدونه. اما اون مسیر اهدافی که من داشتم رو ارضا نمیکنه. اهداف در طول مسیر رشد میکنه و بزرگتر و بزرگتر میشه، اول ممکنه امریکا اومدن هدف اصلیم بود اما بعدش داشتن یه شغل خوب و یا بهتر بگم عالی هدفم شد. براتون لینکها رو گذاشتم و مشاهداتم رو گفتم که اگه احیانا کسی همین الان اهداف بزرگی داره با پیش آگهی برای این مسیر برنامه ریزی کنه وگرنه به من ربطی نداره که کی چی میخواد بخونه یا نخونه. فقط قصدم کمک به اون دسته بود که یه سری واقعیات رو قبل اومدن بدونند، همین. 2- برادر من که شما باشین، بنده ازدواج کردم. بنده سینگل بودم و این اپشن رو همیشه برای خودم باز گذاشته بودم، چون میدونستم که در هر صورت یه موقع میخوام از ایران برم و ازدواج در ایران دست و بالمو میبنده (افراد متفاوت فکر میکنند، طرز فکر من این بود، درست و غلطشو کار ندارم) وقتی هم که ازدواج میکنی دیگه مدت کوتاه و بلند نداره، ازدواج کردی دیگه. یه پروسه کلیرنس باید طی بشه تا گرین کارتت بیاد مثه پروسه ای که واسه دانشجوها طی میشه. تا این پروسه طی بشه میتونی توی کالج واحد های پیش نیاز رو با هزینه شخصی برداری. کالج ارزونه. بسته به تعداد واحد دور و بر 2500 تا حالا کمی کمتر بیشتر میدی. زندگی شخصی مشترکتم داری. بین دو تا سه سال در کالج باید واحد برداری و بعد امتحان MCAT میدی و بعد اپلای برای مدیکال سکولها. تمام هزینه مدیکال سکول رو هم وام میگیری و بعد اینکه درست تموم شد میتونی حتی یه ساله در بیاریش. درامد پزشکها خیلی بالاست. صد در صد MD پذیرش گرفتن کار حضرت فیله، ولی نمونه هایی از بچه ها رو که شب و روز تلاش کردند و تسلیم نشدند رو دیدم که تونستند پذیرش بگیرند، و منم اعتقاد دارم که اگه بهای یه چیزی رو بپردازی به دستش میاری. فقط زحمت بسیار بسیار زیادی داره، و باید شب و روز بخونی و گاها بهت حالتی دست میده که انگار تو امریکا نیستی چون تفریح مفریح رو باید برای مدتی بزاری کنار. بله بسیار بسیار مسیر سختیه، اما غیر ممکن نیست. و بنده هم قصد دارم انجامش بدم. به همسرتونم بستگی داره که تا چه اندازه در این مسیر باهاتون همراه باشه. گاها ممکنه همسرتون حتی دوست نداشته باشه شما یه سالم درس بخونید چه برسه به این پروسه. خوشبختانه من در این زمینه خوش شانس بودم.
 در واقع شاید اگه دیدن اونچه که داره بر سر دوستم میاد نبود هرگز این پستها رو به این شکل نمینوشتم. هدفم بیشتر یه هشدار دادن بوده. نه اینکه فقط به اونهایی که dvm یا phd رو در ایران تموم کردند و میخوان بیان این پیش آگهی رو بدم بلکه مخصوصا ممکنه دوستایی الان در دبیرستان به سر میبرند و به حیوانات علاقه دارند و میخوان در این فیلد کار کنند، اما در واقع دیدی نسبت به آینده شغلی این رشته ندارند. خواستم این چیزها نوشته بشه که اگه احیانا این عزیزان از تاپیک دیدن کردند و نیاز به اطلاعات واقعی از افرادی که این مسیر را رفتند داشتند بدونند که آینده این شغل چندان ممکنه با چیزی که در ذهن دارند مطابقت نداشته باشه و در آینده براشون هم نفرت به بار بیاره و هم یهو چشمشونو باز کنند و ببینند که ای وای از عمری که رفته و میتونست بهتر سرمایه گذاری بشه.
چیزی که توی این مدت چه در ایران و چه در امریکا فهمیدم اینه که تمامی رشته های مربوط به حیوانات با اینکه درسهای بسیار سنگینی رو مجبورند پاس کنند اما هیچ ارزش شغلی ندارند و محکوم به عدم درامد و احترام مناسب هستند. از طرف دیگه تمامی رشته های مربوط به هلث انسانها از پزشکی، دندان و دارو گرفته تا پرستاری، فیزیوتراپی، رادیولوژی، بینایی سنجی، بهداشت دندان و غیره نه تنها در ایران ارزش دارند بلکه در امریکا بسیار با ارزش تر از ایران هستند. مخصوصا به غیر از پزشکی و دندان، بقیه رشته ها در ایران نمیتونند پولی برابر با آنچه در امریکا میسازند در بیارند. به عنوان مثال پرستاری را در نظر بگیرید. دو تا نکته: 1- این رشته در مقایسه با دامپزشکی، درسهای بسیار بسیار بسیار و تا بینهایت بار بسیار سبکی داره. من کتابهای USMLE Kaplan رو همین الان خریدم و دارم میخونم. USMLE امتحان بورد پزشکی هست. باور کنید بدون هیچ گونه تعصبی باید بگم که برخی از درسهای دامپزشکی خیلی خیلی سخت تر از پزشکی هستند. توی اناتومی فقط روی یک موجود به اسم انسان تمرکز میکنند و میدونند استخوان اسکپولا فقط یه شکل داره و چیزی به اسم اناتومی مقایسه ای که برخی استخوانها در حیوانات مختلف میان تفاوتهایی رو ایجاد میکنند ندارند. حجم درس های باکتری شناسی، انگل شناسی و ویروس شناسی بسیار در دامپزشکی بیشتره. بسیاری از درسها در دامپزشکی یه بار باید خودشو بخونید بعد در واحد بعدی باید مقایسه ایش یا تخصصیش رو بخونید. ولی در پزشکی فقط خودشو میخونید چون موجود دیگری به غیر انسان وجود نداره که مقایسه ایش رو بخونید. و خیلی چیزهای دیگه که مجالش نیست. من نمیخوام اینجا بین دامپزشکی و پزشکی مقایسه ای انجام بدم چون پزشکی همیشه پزشکیه و یه چیز دیگست و هیچ گاه قابل قیاس با هیچ رشته ای نیست. من حتی اعتقاد دارم که اگه پزشکی رو رشته بنامیم بهش ظلم میکنیم چون پزشکی رسما یه چیز دیگست و با همه چی فرق داره. اینو گفتم تا شما بدونید که چقدر سختی زیادی رو دامپزشکها در قبال به دست آوردن nothing متحمل میشند و مقایسه ای که میخوام انجام بدم بین رشته های درجه دو هلث مثه پرستاری با دامپزشکی هست. توی امریکا اگه میخواهید دامپزشکی قبول بشید باید یه مبارز واقعی باشید، ولی اگه میخواهید از پس درسهای سنگین دامپزشکی اینجا بر بیایید و فارغ التحصیل بشید باید رسما یه گلادیاتور باشید. خیلی خیلی درسهاشون سنگینه بدبخت بیچاره ها، اونم تازه بعد فارغ التحصیلی میفهمند چه عذابی رو برای هیچی متحمل شدند. اما رشته هایی مثه پرستاری و فیزیوتراپی و غیره اصلا فشاری رو در مقایسه با دامپزشکهای اینجا متحمل نمیشند. عملا دارند تفریح میکنند. حالا این موضوع رو در نظر بگیرید تا بریم سراغ نکته دو، و ارتباط بین این دو نکته رو خودتون متوجه میشید. 2- دو تا چیز، یکی درامد شغلی، و دیگری وجود شغل در همه جای امریکا در تمامی ایالت ها. بزارین این دو قسمت رو مقایسه کنیم. شاخه های مختلف پرستاری درامدش رو به عنوان مثال اینجا ببینید. این درامد رو درقبال زحمت بسیار کمتری که در مقایسه با دامپزشکان اینجا متحمل میشند درمیارند. قسمت دوم اینه که در هر شهر و ایالتی که دلشون بخواد شغلشون فراهمه.
چیزی که من فهمیدم اینه که رشته های انیمال ریلیتد در مجموع محکوم به چیزی هستند که خودتون دیگه فهمیدین و این موضوع ربطی به کشورهای مختلف نداره بلکه ذات این رشته ها ایجاب میکنه که در درجه دوم اهمیت باشه. بازم میگم که ممکنه یه دامپزشک خیلی تو کارش موفق باشه و درامد عالی ای کسب کنه، ولی بحث سر اینه که این جنرال افرادی که فارغ التحصیل شدند از چه سطح درامدی و بقیه فاکتورها برخوردارند.

----------


## MMdibi

....

----------


## faezeh_r

کسی از دامپزشکی راضیه که واقعا عاشق حیووناست و قلبش بزرگه.
من خیلی کم تو این فیلد بودم اما دامپزشک‌ها رو به شدت آدم‌های شریفی می‌بینم.
از روز اول سر اولین کلاس دانشگاه پرتکرارترین جمله‌ی تمام اساتید ما این بود که این رشته باید فلان جایگاه رو داشته باشه اما متاسفانه تو جامعه‌ی ما فلان. همه‌ی همه‌ی همه‌شون.

درسای سختی هم داره. شب امتحانای اناتومی بیشتر همکلاسی‌های من گریه می‌کردن از شدت استرس.
استاد اناتومی‌مون با این که سنش هم پایین بود اما اوضاع روحیش اصلا خوب نبود. وظیفه‌ی اصلیش تحقیر کردن دانشجوها بود و خودش هم می‌گفت با سخت گیری‌هاش یه مشت عقده‌ای تحویل جامعه‌ی دامپزشکی داده.
از هیچ جمله و موقعیتی واسه تحقیر دانشجو نمی‌گذشت و خلاصه داغون بود.
وضع مالی اساتیدمون هم چندان خوب نبود. تو کل این دو سال وضع جوری بود که هرکی انصراف می‌داد بقیه تشویقش‌ میکردن و با حسرت ازش یاد می‌کردن!
اگر ادم بلند پروازی هستی فکر نمی‌کنم به دردت بخوره.
چون جهت‌گیریم نسبت بهش مشخصه نمی‌خواستم کامنت بدم اما خب دستم نوشت دیگه.

----------

